# Infographic on E-Liquid



## Alex (27/8/15)

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...n_interesting_and_informative_infographic_on/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 4 | Informative 3


----------



## Eequinox (27/8/15)

ver


Alex said:


> source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...n_interesting_and_informative_infographic_on/


very nice thank you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (27/8/15)

Nice info graphic @Alex ! Lol @ the more exotic flavours like strawberry, watermelon, blueberry, pineapple and mango.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

